# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  جبرة دا مالوا كلاموا بقى كتير فى الصحف

## alastaz

*كل يوم شابكنا انا بعمل بتناغم تام 
طيب ماتعمل وتسكت كترة الكلام شنوا ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاعلام السبب
ماصدق لقى الراجل فاضي شبكوه تصريحات لمن زاد عن الحد

*

----------


## بلة خورشيد

*وبالمناسبة هو جبرة من النوع الصامت وبحب أداء عمله بصمت ..الله يكفينا شر الإعلام السالب ..
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*ويمكن اصلا لا قال ولا صرح
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*الاعلام يريد اي كلمة خاصة من واحد في موقع جبرة حتي يهيج الاجواء ويشعلها ولذلك جبرة يعرف ما يريدون فيقول لهم انه يعمل بتناغم وهم يريدون ان يقول انه لا يعمل بتناغم تماما كما كان يفعل الاعلام مع طيب الذكر محسن سيد 

تقول لي قال ...كل واحد لاعب صالح ورقه
                        	*

----------


## ودامبده

*والله صراحة كدا موضوع تصريحات جبره دي ما دخلت راسي نهائي وكنت اشك بطبع معرفتي بالادمي وطبيعتة الصامتة
الله يستر مايكون عكس مايقال وتكون الامور تخدير وان هنالك  شي يحاولون ان لايظهر للعلن الله يكضب الشينة
                        	*

----------

